# 22nd Annual Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club BBQ Cook-off



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club 22nd Annual BBQ Cook-off will be held at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club on Highway 6.

When: Friday 1/16/09 & Saturday 1/17/09
Where: Houston Farm & Ranch Club - 1 mile north of I-10 West 
on Highway 6 @ Patterson Road

This is a great warm-up BBQ prior to the HLS&R event.

For more information please visit our web site - www.hhclub.org for more information.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Dang...wish I had heard of this a week or two ago. Maybe next go round...


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

A good time was had by all and we gave away a lot of prize money.


----------

